# Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015



## Aalbubi (8. März 2015)

Ich versuche mal den Anfang hier zu machen. 
Sitze noch am Wasser und habe bereits 5 Aale gefangen. 
3 Schnürsenkel, ein 46er und ein 60er.
Köder waren alles halbe Tauwürmer, auf Maden wollen die nicht. Der Aal läuft (zumindest in Ostfriesland)
Mehr Bilder gibt es nicht, will mein Datenvolumen aufsparen^^

MfG


----------



## xollix (8. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Respekt!
welche Art gewässer beangelst du?
Gruß


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Na dann mal Petri zu den Schleichern!


----------



## zokker (9. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Dickes Petri Aalbudi,
Gewässertyp und Wassertemperatur würden mich auch mal interessieren.
Gruß zokker


----------



## Forellenjaeger (9. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

petri zu den Aalen


----------



## Norge Fan (9. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri, bei euch geht's ja immer ein bissel früher los mit den Schleichern.


----------



## Aalbubi (9. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Das Gewässer ist ein Kanal in der Umgebung von Aurich.
Durschnittlich max. Tiefe 1,5m und am Rand 0,4 bis 0,5m.
Zur Wassertemperatur kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, außer das
es an meiner Stelle bestimmt um 2 Grad kälter war, da 25m von mir eine Schleuse
ist und ich vor einem Rohr mit fließendem Wasser geangelt habe.

Ps. am Ende waren es 7 Aale (5 Schnürsenkel) -> Die Besatzungsmaßnahmen des BVOs tragen früchte!

MfG


----------



## zokker (9. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Danke für die Rückmeldung Aalbubi. Wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Aalfänge. Bei uns wird es noch eine Weile dauern, bis die Aale laufen.
Gruß zokker


----------



## xollix (10. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Schließe mich dem Dank an...


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

War Samstag Nacht auch am Wasser. Allerdings noch nicht mit den passenden Aalködern bewaffnet. Wassertemperatur im DEK war 5,4 °C. Da fehlt noch ein bisschen was. Ich denke Ende März kann man den ersten gezielten Ansitz wagen. Also schon ein bisserl später als 2014.
 Immerhin gab es für meinen Kumpel einen schönen 66er Zander


----------



## marco1983 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

ich konnte gestern auch meine 2 ersten aale überlisten,sind beide ca 60cm und richtig dick,was mich um diese jahreszeit wundert.
grüße aus friesland


----------



## Aalbubi (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Die Aale sind für ihre Größe relativ dick. Ich vermute das es an den laichenden Fischen liegt.


----------



## thomas1 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

meine aale im teich wollen noch nicht ;+ da brauch ich auch noch nicht los |wavey:|wavey: aber petri  allen , die schon 2015  welche gefangen haben :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## dimak (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Hi,
wie viel Grad hat die Wassertemperatur bei euch?

gruß


----------



## marco1983 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



thomas1 schrieb:


> meine aale im teich wollen noch nicht ;+ da brauch ich auch noch nicht los |wavey:|wavey: aber petri  allen , die schon 2015  welche gefangen haben :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



bei mir hat es auch erst beim 3ten versuch in folge geklappt,versuch es wo es im flachsten ist

wassertemperatur habe ich nicht gemessen,schätze max 7grad,
gestern abend musste ich um 22uhr abbrechen weil es einfach zu kalt war,selbst die erde in meiner wurmbox war gefroren|bigeyes
und die völlig vereisten teleruten zusammen zu bauen war nicht lustig:c


----------



## aerox (13. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt werd ich nächstes Wochenende auch meinen ersten Versuch starten kann es schon kaum noch erwarten die Schleicher zu überlisten. Petri an die bisherigen Fänger [emoji106]


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



marco1983 schrieb:


> bei mir hat es auch erst beim 3ten versuch in folge geklappt,versuch es wo es im flachsten ist
> 
> wassertemperatur habe ich nicht gemessen,schätze max 7grad,
> gestern abend musste ich um 22uhr abbrechen weil es einfach zu kalt war,selbst die erde in meiner wurmbox war gefroren|bigeyes
> und die völlig vereisten teleruten zusammen zu bauen war nicht lustig:c



ich habe ca 50 aale in meinem teich ,mit allen  zonen flach tief usw. mein aalgewässer ist aber der fluss werra  in ca 100 km entfernung  . in meiner heimat um sömmerda sieht es mit aalbestand schlecht aus ,  viele großkarpfen und hechte kann man hier fangen #6#6


----------



## Kjeld (15. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



thomas1 schrieb:


> ich habe ca 50 aale in meinem teich ,mit allen  zonen flach tief usw. mein aalgewässer ist aber der fluss werra  in ca 100 km entfernung  . in meiner heimat um sömmerda sieht es mit aalbestand schlecht aus ,  viele großkarpfen und hechte kann man hier fangen #6#6



Ja stimmt der Bestand war früher besser aber fangen kann man immer noch welche. #h


----------



## marco1983 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

warst du nochmal los aalbubi?
ich war gestern abend bis 23 uhr,hatte nicht mal ein zupfer,gar nichts;+
und das obwohl die bedingungen viel besser waren als die nacht letzte woche.war gestern richtig angenehm mild,glaube die nacht war 8grad wärmer.


----------



## Aalbubi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ich habe am Montag geschneidert und habe heute einen Biss um ca 20:38 gekriegt. Zum vorschein kam ein 45er Aal. Danach tat sich gar nichts mehr. Es gab mehrere Faktoren, die auf ein schlechteres Beißverhalten deuten.
1. Der Nachthimmel ist klar( nicht bewölkt)
2. Die Temperaturen schwanken (nicht stabil)
3. Ostwind bzw. Nord-Ostwind( führt zu schnell sinkenden Temperaturen, vorallem in der Nacht).

Ist zwar nur ne Meinung, aber die hat sich für mich als "Wahr" erwiesen.

Ps. Welche Vorfachlänge benutzt ihr so bei der Posenangelei im Frühling? Bin da gerade am experementieren und benutze selber ca 20 bis 30 cm Vorfächer.


----------



## marco1983 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

So,bin grad wieder zuhause vom angeln,heute 5 aale,obwohl fast die gleichen bedingungen wie gestern.
Ein aal war zu klein,2 aale 45-50cm,und 2 richtig fette aale.
Bisse kommen bei mir erst ab 20.30 uhr.
Ich angel nur mit pose,meine vorfächer binde ich selber ziemlich lang ca70-80cm,aber auch weil ich auf haber vorfachlänger ein schrottblei befestige,damit die pose nicht so schnell wegschwimmt.


----------



## Daniel SN (19. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri das ihr schon so erfolgreich ward.
 Wir hatten gestern grad das Thema und werden wohl noch warten bis das Wasser 10 Grad hat. Und da wir leider nicht solche kleinen bzw. flachen Gewässer haben, dauert es wohl noch bis mitte April.


----------



## xaru (20. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Moinsen,

war die letzten drei Tage auch Abends los, leider noch keinen Aal, werd wohl warten bis es mal an die 20° geht und die Sonne schön den ganzen Tag auf den Graben brennt.


----------



## marco1983 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

War gestern wieder los,gab 1 aal,ca 70cm und richtig dick.
Wegen wetter werde ich nun paar tage pause machen


----------



## Daniel SN (20. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ihr macht mich kirre...
 Ich will auch unbedingt wieder auf Aal los....
 Kann momentan aber noch nicht.
 Habt ihr vielleicht noch paar schöne Bilder?


----------



## marco1983 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

was hindert dich dran? nur wer im wasser ist kann auch was fangen.
in deiner nähe gibt es doch sicher einige nebenflüsse oder entwässerungsgräben,schon ab 20cm wassertiefe lohnt sich der versuch,sollte nur möglichst nah am größeren fluss sein,und näturlich verbindung haben.
und meiner erfahrung nach sollte in der nähe nicht mit kuhmist gedüngt worden sein,meiden die aale genauso wie menschen
allerdings würde ich nur losgehen wenn über tag gut die sonne scheint.


----------



## bobbl (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ab welcher Wassertemperatur kann man denn mit Aalen rechnen?


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

bei uns geht's ab 10 - 12 grad los...


----------



## Weserangler1975 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Bei uns hat der Aal Schonzeit bis einschließlich 31.03.und dann geht es auch hier los mal schauen was dieses Jahr die Weser so bringt


----------



## Daniel SN (24. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ich starte ungefähr ab 10 Grad Wassertemp...
 Nur Zeitlich schaffe ich es nicht Marco...
 Und solche Gewässer die du beschreibst zählen nicht zu meinen Hausgewässern. Angel lieber da wo ich mich gut bzw genau auskenne.


----------



## phirania (24. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Hat hier jemand gute Erfahrungen mit Hühnchenleber auf Aal gemacht.?
Oder was wäre zur Zeit gut geeignet um die Schleicher an den Haken zu bekommen.?
Wollte in nächster Zeit auch mal los.
Kleiner nicht schnell fliesender Fluß,1 bis 2,5 meter tief Wasserthemperatur liegt so zwischen 8,5 und 9 Grad zur Zeit.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Kleine Würmer und Bienenmaden würde ich jetzt als Köder nehmen.
 Köderfisch oder in deinem Fall Leber würde ich erst mit steigenden Temperaturen verwenden.
 Und ja Leber kann manchmal den Unterschied machen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Bei uns scheint es auch los zu gehen. Kumpel hatte gestern Abend 5 Stück. 2 davon zum mitnehmen. Keine riesen, aber ein Starsignal. Ich MUSS heute Abend mal kurz antesten


----------



## dimak (24. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

@aalzheimer 
Ging etwas am Kanal?
Gruß


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Bei mir leider nicht. 

 Ich saß mit einem Kumpel an einem alten Wendebecken (Steinseite). Wir wollten es im Becken und an der nachfolgenden Strecke versuchen. Ich probierte es an der Strecke und mein Kumpel im Becken. Bis 23:00 Uhr hatte ich bis auf ein paar Zupfer und einen besseren Biss nichts zu verzeichnen (Mit Ausnahme von einem Kauli).

 Mein Kumpel hatte im Becken (Aber nur auf einer Rute) 3 Aale. Zweimal unter dem Maß und einer knapp drüber. Wassertemperatur betrug 9°C in ca. 1m Wassertiefe.

 Also insgesamt schon Aktivitäten da. Es wird.


----------



## dimak (26. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Danke für die Info, an der Ems bei vier versuchen leider noch ohne Erfolg.

 Gruß


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (27. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Wie sieht es denn mit Aal in der Elbe (Steinpackungen) aus ?
 Bei welcher Temperatur geht da was ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



andreasp schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Aal in der Elbe (Steinpackungen) aus ?
> Bei welcher Temperatur geht da was ?


 
 Ich denke grundsätzlich kann man sich ab ca. 10° Wassertemperatur berechtigte Hoffnung auf eine gute Aalnacht machen. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen aus den Kanälen. Je näher es an die Zweistelligkeit geht, desto besser wird es auch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

So, gestern hat es dann mit dem auftakt geklappt. Gleich ein schöner für den Rauch mit knapp 60. Der Anfang ist gemacht. Mal der erste bildliche Nachweis für 2015.


----------



## Kauli11 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Aal in 2015.#6

Warst du im Kanal unterwegs?
Mal Wassertemperatur gemessen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ja im Mittelland. Wassertemperatur liegt immer noch so um 9 Grad. Bis zur ersten Guten Nacht fehlen noch 2-3 Grad. Aber der startknopf ist gedrückt!


----------



## karpspezi (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

petri,in vorpommern ist noch alles ruhig,wasser8 grad,ab 12 grad geht es los.grüsse aus ferdinandshof#: nachtrag,bester fang2014,94 cm,2,5kg auf köfi.


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (29. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Was ist denn so die Top Montage für Steinpackungen wenn man nicht jedesmal das Blei abreissen will? Also Steinpackungen wie am Rhein,Elbe usw.|wavey:


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



Meerjungfrauman schrieb:


> Was ist denn so die Top Montage für Steinpackungen wenn man nicht jedesmal das Blei abreissen will? Also Steinpackungen wie am Rhein,Elbe usw.|wavey:



 Hallo,


 ich kann Dir jetzt relativ wenig zu den Strömungsverhältnissen in Rhein oder Elbe sagen, weil ich diese Gewässer noch nicht befischt habe. Ich weiß auch nicht ob du auf "Strecke" oder an irgendwelchen Buhnen mit Kehrströmumgen angeln möchtest. Ansonsten befische ich bei uns in den Kanälen oder an den Flüssen (Ems) die Steinpackung ausschließlich mit der Stellfischrute. Und das seit Jahren mit großen Erfolg. Hier kommen Ruten zwischen 4,50m und 8,00m zum tragen. Die Ruten sollten bei losen Steinschüttungen sehr kräftig sein, damit die Aale schnell rausgehoben werden können. Ansonsten verwende ich bei geschlossenen oder Betonierten Steinpackungen auch mal kräftigere Boloruten. Ein Nachteil sind bei diesen Ruten allerdings die relativ feinen Ringe. Die Posen und Bebleiungen sollten selbstverständlich den Strömungsverhältnissen angepasst sein. 

 Der allgemeine Vorteil der Stellfischrute ist, dass Du den Köder trotz Strömung mit der Pose Punktgenau kurz über der Packung anbieten kannst. Das funktioniert auch beim Köderfischangeln sehr gut. 

 Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.
 Gruß


----------



## ODS-homer (30. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die Posen und Bebleiungen sollten selbstverständlich den Strömungsverhältnissen angepasst sein.


hast du da mal eine ungefähre hausnummer?
ich wollte das mit der stellfischrute dieses jahr mal an der oberweser versuchen...


----------



## Slick (31. März 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Hi,


mit der Stellfisch hatte ich schon mal geangelt,aber echt nichts für mich.Extra Ruten gekauft.Unhandlich.......... und wenn dann mal eine Grundel dranhängt immer so ein gefummel.

Ich nehme Dropshotbleie(Stab) mit normalen Wirbel von 10-30g für die Steinpackung.Kaum Hänger.

Grüße


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> hast du da mal eine ungefähre hausnummer?
> ich wollte das mit der stellfischrute dieses jahr mal an der oberweser versuchen...


 
 Für mich in der Weser schwer zu beurteilen, da ich da noch nie geangelt habe. Aber es gibt da ein recht zutreffendes Video.

 Schau Dir das mal an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlKvGDyLZ5k


----------



## ODS-homer (2. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

das kenn ich schon - netter beifang #6
mir geht es nur darum, was für eine tragkraft man bei kräftiger strömung  in etwa verwendet und ob ich mir dafür neue posen anschaffen müsste.
bis ca. 30g habe ich einiges, darüber müsste ich in der erbstückesammlung wühlen oder schon wieder shoppen gehen....
ich fahre fast eine stunde bis zum fluss, wäre doof, wenn meine montagen dann nicht passen#t


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> das kenn ich schon - netter beifang #6
> mir geht es nur darum, was für eine tragkraft man bei kräftiger strömung  in etwa verwendet und ob ich mir dafür neue posen anschaffen müsste.
> bis ca. 30g habe ich einiges, darüber müsste ich in der erbstückesammlung wühlen oder schon wieder shoppen gehen....
> ich fahre fast eine stunde bis zum fluss, wäre doof, wenn meine montagen dann nicht passen#t



Es wird ja da von 40 Gramm gesprochen, bei uns in den Kanälen mit leichter wechselströmung reichen 2-4 Gramm locker aus. In der Ems gehe ich auf 15. aber alles ist nicht vergleichbar mit der Weser. Würde nach Posen schauen die bis 50 Gramm verpacken können, oder eben basteln. Und du solltest die Posen auf jeden Fall feststellen. Dann ist das mit ein wenig Übung echt ne Klasse und äußerst sensible Methode. Da kann kein Grundangeln mithalten.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Die Elbe hat momentan nur 7 Grad ,da geht noch nichts.


----------



## xxtrem01 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Moin, moin

 hat einer von euch schon mal Erfahrung mit Strömungsposen
 gemacht? Also Posen die bei mittlerer oder starker Strömung
 durch ihre Form Richtung Kanalmitte wandern und nicht wie bei normalen Posen rechts oder links in die Böschung. 
 Also Pose auswerfen. Strömung erfasst die Pose. Schnur geben und Pose wandert schräg Richtung Kanalmitte. Bügel wieder schließen, wenn richtige Position erreicht ist.

 Gruß xxtrem01


----------



## D3rFabi (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



andreasp schrieb:


> Die Elbe hat momentan nur 7 Grad ,da geht noch nichts.




Irgendwas geht immer. Es werden auch jedes Jahr Aale beim Quappenangeln gefangen.
Die Aale sind unter Garantie schon unterwegs, legen nur eben keine größeren Strecken zurück. Der richtige Ort und die richtige Zeit, dann kanns passen.

grüße


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Gestern abend mal den Urlaub ausgenutzt und unseren Kanal einen Besuch abgestattet. Bis 12:00 Uhr gab's 4 Schöne Räucheraale. Langsam kommt man auf Betriebstemperatur.


----------



## dimak (8. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri !


----------



## zokker (8. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Das hat ja mal gelohnt.
Petri auch von mir.


----------



## mathei (8. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

fettes Petri


----------



## JasonP (8. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## Forellenjaeger (9. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri Aalzheimer


----------



## Kauli11 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Wieder gut zugeschlagen.#6

Muß erst noch aus dem Vereinssee ein paar eingesetzte Forellen fangen,dann kann ich mich auch wieder den Aalen widmen.:q


----------



## venny (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ich werd heute abend mal los für paar stunden,mal sehen ob sie schon wach sind


----------



## warenandi (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Dickes Petri auch von mir Aalzheimer...
Für mich geht die Saison im Mai so richtig los.
Werde vorher aber bestimmt mal ein Ansitz wagen.:vik:


----------



## x-cite (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Bei uns an der Donau hat das Wasser noch nicht mal die 10 grad Marke erreicht.

Wie warm is es bei euch schon ?

Hier tut sich mit Wurm noch nicht viel.


----------



## Daniel SN (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Du legst ja ganz schön vor.


----------



## bombe20 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

ich habe gestern zum ersten mal in diesem jahr an der saale gesessen. um neun gab es den ersten biss, halb zehn hatte ich den ersten und einzigen aal gelandet. 70cm und ziemlich fett. er befindet sich im kryoschlaf und wartet auf seine auferstehung als räucheraal.

edit: laut den saaleschwimmern haben wir eine wassertemperatur von 8°c.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Gestern Abend nochmal kurz vorbei geschaut. Wassertemperatur hat jetzt um die 10 Grad. Habe dann ma bis 23:30 Uhr die stellfischruten und eine Feederrute platziert, wo ich gerade da war. Ging verhalten los. Keine kleinfisch Aktivität nicht mal grundeln. Gegen 20:15 Uhr ein Biss auf Feder. Heraus kam ein untermaßiger Aal welcher sofort wieder in sein Element entlassen wurde. Dann zwischen 21:30-22:00 gab es Action und ich konnte noch drei Aale zwischen 50-60 cm für den Rauch mitnehmen. Der April ist und bleibt ne Wucht. Obwohl im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr läuft es noch eher bescheiden....

Aber ich will mal nicht meckern


----------



## Aalbubi (11. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Gestern nen 73er auf halben Tauwurm gefangen


----------



## Zerdan (11. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Weiß jemand bescheid, ob es sich schon lohnt in der Talsperre Pöhl auf Aal zu angeln? 
Petri allen die schon erfolgreich waren !!! :m


----------



## ODS-homer (14. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

heute wollte ichs auch wissen....
um 17 uhr an den see, erstmal gestippt,  um 20 uhr langsam die aalruten zusammengebastelt und ausgebracht.
um 23 uhr zog die pose schnell seitlich ab, stand aber wieder, bevor ich anschlagen konnte - war nix|evil:
dann um viertel vor eins|gaehn: ein run an der grundrute, daß ich schon dachte, ich hätte nen karpfen dran - aber nach dem anhieb kam der typische wabbelige aalwiederstand...
63 cm, ein guter start in die aalsaison


----------



## boardsurfer (14. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

o man hört sich ja richtig gut an im moment bei euch... schreib leider april/mai abi, sodass ich kaum zeit zum angeln haben werde  
aber danach gehts wieder los auf aal 
petri an alle


----------



## xollix (16. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Komme grad vom Bach. Ab 23 Uhr kamen die Bisse. Hatte insgesamt fünf Bisse, konnte davon drei landen. Die ersten beiden schwimmen wieder. Der letzte Biss kam dann als ich schon am einpacken war... Und was für ein Biss! Bilder folgen.
Zu sagen wäre noch, dass alle samt in Ufernähe gebissen haben. Köder war Tauwurm.
Gute Nacht #h


----------



## bachforelle70 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

An was für einem Bach warst Du denn?


----------



## xollix (16. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ein Bach mit schönem Forellenbestand in Nordhessen ,der in die Weser mündet....und Aale gibt's da auch |supergri


----------



## xollix (16. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Noch eins...


----------



## LeineAal (16. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



xollix schrieb:


> Noch eins...



 Petri schönes Ding


----------



## Daniel SN (16. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Schöne Schlange....Daumen hoch


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri. Schöne Schlange. Ich war gestern Abend auch nochmal kurz für 3 Stunden schnuppern. Fing nach ein paar Minuten sehr gut an. Gleich ein Doppelschlag gegen 21:15 Uhr. Einmal ca. 65cm für den Rauch und einmal einer Retour. Hatte schon große Erwartungen. dann wurde es allerdings ruhiger und bis 23:30 kamen nur noch 2 Schnürsenkel und zwei Klodeckel dazu.


----------



## Buchsbaum (19. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Hab vorgestern auch meine ersten aale 2015 gefangen.
2 Stück von 68cm und einen schönen noch verloren.
Nun beginnt die Graben anglerei


----------



## thomas1 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ich war gestern an der Werra  . leider nichts , die fängt schön wieder an zublühen #q#q#q#q#q  Im meinem Teich beissen Sie aber fleißig  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Gestern ein zähes Ringen. Aber neben zwei lütten durften diese beiden schönen schlangen mit...


----------



## xollix (19. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri.... Läuft doch!


----------



## Forellenjaeger (20. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri zu den Aalen


----------



## Daniel SN (27. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Dieses Weekend zum ersten mal in der Saison auf Aal unterwegs gewesen. Doch leider ohne Erfolg.
 Gab es bei Euch auch keine weiteren Fänge?


----------



## die-caro (27. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Hallo ihr lieben #h

es geht wieder los. Ich war am Freitag auf Aal unterwegs und konnte nach einer Güster und einem MinniBarsch auch einen erwischen. Er hatte gerade so Maß, aber durfte wieder schwimmen. 

Ich bekam einen knallharten Biss, der Fisch nahm Schnur. Anschlag saß und die Rute bog sich ordentlich. Am anderen Ende gab es mächtige Gegenwähr. Ca. 1m vor dem Ufer bog sich mein Karabiner auf #q#q#q#q#q#q#q

und der Fisch war weg. Also wenn das ein Aal war (fühlte sich zumindest so an) war es ein Monster. Oder aber ein kleiner Wels.

Gestern Nachmittag gab es dann noch 2 Barsche auf Köfi (38cm und 35cm) und einen halbwüchsigen Hecht (61cm).

Die Barsche landeten bei Uroma zum Abendbrot in der Pfanne, die hat sich gefreut :q


----------



## spezi.aale (28. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ohne Worte. |wavey:


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ich war in der letzten Woche Dienstag und Freitag im Einsatz. Dienstag mal eben kurz von 21:00 Uhr bis 23:30 Uhr. War ganz gut Action angesagt und insgesamt 7 Aale konnten gelandet werden. 3 davon habe ich als passend angesehen. Diese durften dann auch mit (Waren alle so im Bereich von Mitte 50). Freitag dann anderer Kanalabschnitt. Nachmittags ein bisschen mit der Matchrute Grundeln und Rotaugen geärgert. Das lief sehr gut. zu meiner Überraschung waren die Rotaugen in der Überzahl. Ca. 1,5m vom Ufer ohne anfüttern lediglich auf 2 Maden Eins nach dem Anderen. Von Köfigröße bis hin zu 30er Fischen war alles dabei. Teilweise hatten die Fische auch schon Laichausschlag. Nachdem Dunkelwerden dann die Stellfischruten auf Aal gesetzt (nachdem die Grundeln Ihre Aktivitäten eingestellt hatten). Innerhalb von einer 3/4 Stunde 3 brauchbare Aale, wieder alle im Bereich 55. Dann kam bis 00:30 Uhr nur noch ein paar Fehlbisse und es ging nach Hause. Insgesamt in Ordnung. Mal schauen ob mich meine Frau am Donnerstag noch einmal ans Wasser lässt. Ansonsten hat der Aal erst einmal Ruhe vor mir. Am Samstag geht es für eine Woche nach Langeland. Leoparden jagen. In dem Sinne Euch viel Erfolg.


----------



## Daniel SN (28. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Werde ich am langen Wochenende gut gebrauchen können.


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Am Freitag wie geplant On Tour gewesen. 
Bis 0330 ausgeharrt und zu zweit konnten wir 3 schöne Aale bändigen. 
Der größte hatte 97cm mit fast 1,8 Kilo. 
Dagegen wirken die andern Brummer doch recht klein.


----------



## bebexx (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri Daniel. Das mal eine dicke Schlange!! Nächste Woche werde ich auch die ersten Versuche starten.


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Sehr gut. Ich bin jetzt auch extrem motiviert für die kommende Saison.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

tolle Aale petri


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Geht in der Elbe jetzt schon was ?
Die Wassertemperatur ist bei ca. 15 Grad


----------



## Daniel SN (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ja die ersten Aale sind schon lange raus und auch teilweise verzehrt...
 Für die Elbe schau einmal im PLZ2 Bereich nach Aalfängen.


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Gestern wieder auf Tour gewesen mit 2x80+und 92cm. 
Hab leider nur 2 Bilder und kann hier deshalb keins mehr einfügen. Aber hier sind sie zu sehen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=245694&page=92


----------



## xollix (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ziemlich ruhig hier... Dieser Mai scheint nicht so der Bringer zu sein...


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Wundert mich allerdings auch. Wir brauchen unbedingt eine konstante Warm Wetter Front.


----------



## xollix (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Bin grad am Wasser. Ziemlich frisch... Und aktuell siehts nach ner null Runde aus... Seufz


----------



## PhantomBiss (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Bei uns war heute auch ne Nullrunde angesagt. 3 Leute, 6 Ruten und nichts ist gegangen ausser einigen Zupfern.


----------



## xollix (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Keine nullrunde. Forelle ist zwar nicht der zielfisch aber Größe passt. Die darf mit nach Hause...


----------



## PhantomBiss (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Na dann, Petri zur Forelle!


----------



## heisenberg (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Grad von der Donau zurück, 2 Mann, 4 Ruten, ein Aal mit knapp 60cm.

War der erste dieses Jahr bei jetzt 3 Ansitzen!


----------



## xollix (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Eine Frage in die Runde:

Wie wichtig sind euch die richtigen Bedingungen beim Aalangeln?
Inwiefern nehmen Faktoren wie Mondphase, Wind, Temperatur, etc. Einfluss auf eure Entscheidung, ans Wasser zu gehen oder es doch sein zu lassen?
Ich persönlich gehe dann los, wenns bei mir einfach zeitlich passt. Als berufstätiger Papa und Eheman nutze ich die freien Momente und kümmer mich wenig drum, wie der Mond grad steht oder von wo der Wind weht... Nur Kälte und zu viel Nass halten mich dann doch meistens zurück.
Wie siehts bei euch aus?

Gruß
Olli


----------



## frohlelle (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

3 ansitze 12  aale.


----------



## Trollwut (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



xollix schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Wie wichtig sind euch die richtigen Bedingungen beim Aalangeln?
> Inwiefern nehmen Faktoren wie Mondphase, Wind, Temperatur, etc. Einfluss auf eure Entscheidung, ans Wasser zu gehen oder es doch sein zu lassen?
> ...




Ich geh auch los wenns mir zeitlich passt. Grad im im April und Anfang Mai sind da auch die Wetterbedingungen recht egal. Bei Schmuddelwetter gabs aber immer mehr Bisse bisher


----------



## thomsen3 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ich warte in der Regel einige wärmere bis heiße Tage in folge ab bevor ich los zieh,  aber allmählich juckt es schon gewaltig in den fingern, denke morgen wirds Zeit für den ersten Ansitz. ..


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Hab gestern mit dem Fischer, von meinem Top-Aalsee, gesprochen. Der sagte, der April  war sehr gut, aber der Mai so schlecht wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Werde mich also noch ein wenig zurückhalten mit längeren Aalansitzen. Wenn der Uki laicht gehts wieder verstärkt los.

Zum Thema Wetter. Ich bin schon bei allerbesten Aalwetter(Gewitter, schwülwarme Nächte) als Schneider nach hause und bei kalten  Vollmondnächten habe ich schon sehr gut gefangen. Man kann auch bei zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Nächten, mit selbem Wetter, sehr unterschiedlich fangen. Also immer raus wenn`s geht, die Aalnacht kann bei jedem Wetter kommen.
Gruß zokker


----------



## Arki2k (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Gestern noch 4 Stunden im Harburger Hafen unterwegs gewesen, nichts - Absoluter Totentanz


----------



## danig (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Hi
Eben vom Vereinssee zurück 1 Aal 59cm und am Montag schon einen mit 63cm.

mfg
Daniel


----------



## bardy (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Moin, gestern Abend 4,5 Stunden am Mittellandkanal gewesen, aber keinen Erfolg gehabt.

Gruß


----------



## thomsen3 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

War heute mal am Main in Würzburg, konnte nen schönen 60 auf tauwurm verhaften...


----------



## bachforelle70 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ich war jetzt vier mal am Stichkanal vom Mittellandkananl und keinen einzigen Bis gehabt. Wie ausgestorben


----------



## bachforelle70 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ich war jetzt vier mal am Stichkanal vom Mittellandkananl und keinen einzigen Bis gehabt. Wie ausgestorben


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Nach einiger Abstinenz melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Nachdem Langelandurlaub war der Mai von den Ansitzen etwas Ruhiger. Vatertag bin ich losgezogen. Der MLK war zwar von der Stückzahl sehr spendabel, allerdings passte die Größe nicht. Habe 9 Aale gefangen und alle wieder in ihr Element entlassen. Vergangenen Dienstag dann unerwartet ans Wasser. Meine Twins hatten am Tag danach Geburtstag und aus diesem Grunde hatte ich mir Urlaub genommen. Eigentlich wollten meine Frau und ich das Geburtstagsgeschenk für die Beiden Abends noch aufbauen, aber Sie hatte mit Migräne zu kämpfen. Als ich gegen 20:15 Uhr nach Hause kam, lagen alle drei schon im Bett und waren am schlafen. Also schnell die Stellfischruten und die Würmer geschnappt und bis 00:15 Uhr ans Wasser marschiert. Ich will nur sagen, die Mitnahme eines Stuhls hätte ich mir auch sparen können. Ein Zanderschniepel auf Wurm machte den Anfang. Um kurz vor 22:00 Uhr gings los. Habe längst nicht alle Bisse bekommen aber es wurden wieder 9 Aale. Diesmal durften allerdings 6 zwischen 52 und 70cm mit nach Hause.
 Am vergangenen Wochenende war ich dann mit unserer Jugendgruppe als Betreuer an der Ems. Geangelt habe ich weniger. Aber die Jungs brachten ein paar Aale ans Land. Das meiste allerdings davon Kleinzeug. Der Kleinste mit ca. 20cm war dann allerdings mir vergönnt.
 Mal sehen was der Juni bringt, denn ich glaube ich schaffe es diese Woche nicht mehr.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Schöne Strecke


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri zu den Aalen.
Bei uns machen die Schlängler gerade Pause. Kein Wunder bei dem Wetter. Heizung läuft wieder.
Gruß zokker


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Also ich sage auch die Temperaturen sind schuld. 
Bin ganz froh das momentan so schlechtes Wetter ist.


----------



## ODS-homer (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

von sonnenuntergang bis eben am see - zwei schnürsenkel#d


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Wann sind endlich die Aale in der Elbe unterwegs ?
Also bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt geht gar nichts .
Entweder haben die Fischer /Kormorane /Welse und andere Angler alles weggefischt oder das Wetter ist einfach schuld .


----------



## xollix (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Wer ist heute Nacht auch am Wasser?


----------



## xollix (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Bis jetzt ein Schnürsenkel....


----------



## thomas1 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Werra viel Kraut aber die erten brauchbaren aale . 3 aale  auf wurm mit bienenmade  von 21 uhr bis 23 uhr


----------



## bachforelle70 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri
Wie waren denn die bisse,eher noch vorsichtig oder gehen sie schon ein bischen besser gegen?


----------



## boardsurfer (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Warum regnet es nicht omg da hat man mal 2 monate nach dem abi frei und will auf aal gehen und der wasserstand ist bei uns am fluss so niedrig wie seit 20 jahren nicht mehr  bis jetzt an 3 angeltagen erst einen biss gehabt ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll... habt ihr ne idee wie man bei solchen bedingungen aale fängt?


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Sprengstoff/ Dynamit/ Granaten. 

Ich muss mir nach über einem Monat Entzug erst einmal selbst wieder einen überblick verschaffen.


----------



## FredFisch2209 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Kurzansitz von 2h brachte diesen 68er Schleicher! Wurde heute gleich geräuchert. Feine Sache


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Na geht doch. Nur diesen Aal geräuchert oder noch etwas anderes?


----------



## FredFisch2209 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Na geht doch. Nur diesen Aal geräuchert oder noch etwas anderes?



Nur diesen Aal. War der erste diese Saison und der schmeckt geräuchert einfach am besten


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Soviel Aufwand für einen Fisch? Sauber. Da fehlt mir leider die Zeit für. Und ja ich liebe frisch geräucherten Aal. Besonders wenn er noch warm ist.


----------



## thomas1 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

werra 3 aale von 55 cm bis 70 cm   sehr viel kraut im moment :vik::vik:


----------



## xollix (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Vollmond hin oder her.... Morgen gehts ans Wasser!


----------



## Daniel SN (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

War vorgestern auch bei Vollmond und absoluter Windstille draußen. Paar Barsche und ein Aal. Wobei ich mehrere schöne Aalbisse hatte.


----------



## Mogelbaum (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri Fredfisch zu dem schönen Aal.
Und auch meinen Glückwunsch zu deinem Bart#6

Ich war gestern mit Tauwurm, Maden, Bienenmaden und Dendros an einem kleienen 3ha See los und haben ein paar kleine Barsche und Rotaugen gefangen. Mein Zielfisch Aal war leider nicht dabei. Gehe aber Heute abend nochmal los.
LG, Mo


----------



## Brutzel (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Moinsen,

Vollmond hin oder her....die Jungs haben hunger und es ist richtig schön mal ohne dickes Zeug am Wasser die Nacht zu verbringen.


----------



## xollix (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

zurück vom Wasser... um 2.00 kam der erste und einzige Biss. 50cm. keine Riese...aber auch kein Schneider :vik:


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Das ist das wichtigste Xollix.


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Heute beim Baden erfolgreich gewesen.


----------



## xollix (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Schönes teil!


----------



## Forellenjaeger (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

petri Daniel 
wie sind denn die maße???
der tollen schleicher???


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

900 Gramm hat der große gehabt. 
Länge diesmal nicht gemessen.


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> 900 Gramm hat der große gehabt.
> Länge diesmal nicht gemessen.



Haha, nicht gemessen. Können wir bestimmt bald wieder raten.


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ne diesmal wirklich nicht. Hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Ines (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ich melde drei Aale aus der Elbe: gestern einen (zu klein), heute zwei (mitgenommen).


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Schön das von dir auch Fänge kommen Ines. Petri


----------



## stroker (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Hallo !

Wenn jetzt nichts geht wann dann ?
Vollmond und Hitze
Irre Hitze, war aber gut.
1 Zander 67 1 Aal 1700 gr. (Bild) und noch 1 Aal im drill verloren.


MfG Michael


----------



## bebexx (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Heute beim Baden erfolgreich gewesen.



Das Bild sieht geil aus. Die Aale sehen aus als wären sie 30cm + 40cm  groß und leiden an Fettsucht

 Schön vollgefuttert. Feine Dinger#6


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Das ist ein großer Maurerkübel in dem ich die Aale packe zum Fotografieren. Ansonsten kommen die in ein Kopfkissenbezug.


----------



## Aalpower (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Hallo und Petri zu den dicken Aalen!
 Ich bin neu hier, komme aus Brandenburg und angle meistens an Kanälen und Seen, manchmal an der Havel...
 In diesem Jahr konnte ich acht Aale fangen, leider nur 3 Aale mit Maß.

 Ich wollte fragen wie Du das mit dem Kopfkissenbezug meinst bzw. machst. Kannst Du das mal genauer erklären?


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Aus der Fulda zwischen Wahnhausen und Wilhelmshausen: bis dato 7 Aale (seit Anfang Juni), 4 zwischen 55 und 70 cm entnommen  (schonmaß 50cm) und drei Schnürsenkelchen zurückgesetzt


----------



## Daniel SN (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Wenn ich Aale fange kommen die in ein Kopfkissenbezug damit ich nicht überall den Schleim habe und mir kein Aal ausbüxt. Oft ist es bei Bekannten vorgekommen das aus dem offenen Eimer der Aal einfach raus geht und im nassen Element verschwindet.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Dafür habe ich einen "Aaleimer" (ehemals Gastrogroßpackung für Joghurt) mit gut schließendem Deckel, sowas macht echt sinn


----------



## Welskescherer (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Ich verwende dafür einen Köderfischkessel. Darin hast du einen Einsatz mit einer verschließbaren Klappe.


----------



## zokker (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Wenn ich Aale fange kommen die in ein Kopfkissenbezug damit ich nicht überall den Schleim habe und mir kein Aal ausbüxt. Oft ist es bei Bekannten vorgekommen das aus dem offenen Eimer der Aal einfach raus geht und im nassen Element verschwindet.



Und wie bekommst Du die Kkb wieder sauber. Bei Wärme fangen die doch ratz fatz an zu müffeln. Aale im OFFENEN Eimer hab ich auch noch nicht gehört oder gesehen.


----------



## Daniel SN (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Dafür nutze ich eine Waschmaschine die bei Oma draußen steht. Und mit dem Kkb  haben wir bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch wenn es mal paar mehr Aale am Abend geworden sind. So hat jeder seine Vorlieben. Und son Bezug ist überall zu verstauen und man muss nichts unnötiges schleppen bzw im Boot unterbringen.


----------



## zokker (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Das wäre mir zu umständlich, naja hat jeder so seine Vorlieben. Ich nehme weiterhin meine Eimer, ääh mit Deckel.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



zokker schrieb:


> Das wäre mir zu umständlich, naja hat jeder so seine Vorlieben. Ich nehme weiterhin meine Eimer, ääh mit Deckel.



 So sehe ich das auch. Am Dienstagabend war ich auch nochmal für 4 Stündchen am Kanal. Die Burschen waren recht aktiv. Bis 00:15 Uhr konnte ich 13 Stück landen. Einige Fehlbisse kamen noch dazu. Unterm Strich durften 5 gute Räucheraale mit nach Hause. Im Gegensatz zur Woche davor, wo es in 2 Ansitzen lediglich einen Aal zum mitnehmen gab, also sehr zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri Aalzheimer war ja richtig was los


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Gestern unterwegs gewesen und 4 Burschen konnten überlistet werden.


----------



## yukonjack (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Gestern unterwegs gewesen und 4 Burschen konnten überlistet werden.



Was will uns dieser Angler sagen?
 Nun, genau 2 Sachen. gestern und 4.
 Er will uns nicht sagen: wo, ungefähre Uhrzeit, welcher Köder, welche Größe.


----------



## warenandi (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Was will uns dieser Angler sagen?
> Nun, genau 2 Sachen. gestern und 4.
> Er will uns nicht sagen: wo, ungefähre Uhrzeit, welcher Köder, welche Größe.



Es wäre lieb wenn er das machen würde, jedoch MUSS er es ja nicht machen.
Petri für die 4 Burschen.


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Moin Yukon. 
Sry war heute Morgen in Eile. 
War gestern mit einem anderen Boardie auf einem See im Schweriner Umland und wir haben insgesamt 4 Aale gefangen. Einen er und ich 3. 
Köder waren Fisch und Wurm und auch Combis mit Maden. Bilder und Uhrzeit kannst du gerne meinem Fangtagebuch entnehmen. 
Link siehe Signatur. Und auch im Trööt live vom Wasser steht etwas dazu. 
Hoffe damit ist dir etwas mehr geholfen. #h


----------



## yukonjack (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Moin Yukon.
> Sry war heute Morgen in Eile.
> War gestern mit einem anderen Boardie auf einem See im Schweriner Umland und wir haben insgesamt 4 Aale gefangen. Einen er und ich 3.
> Köder waren Fisch und Wurm und auch Combis mit Maden. Bilder und Uhrzeit kannst du gerne meinem Fangtagebuch entnehmen.
> ...



Na sauber, Glückwunsch zu dem Gewässer.


----------



## offense80 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri zu den tollen Aalen #6

Die sehen richtig gut aus. Hoffe, mir gelingt sowas auch mal wieder. Auf Aal war bei mir in letzter Zeit mehr als mau


----------



## Carsten Coerdt (13. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Fängt hier keiner mehr Aale ?


----------



## Daniel SN (13. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Also ich war schon lange nicht mehr los.


----------



## YamahaR6 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Doch doch. Von samstag auf sonntag n 80er ausm Rhein.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*



Carsten Coerdt schrieb:


> Fängt hier keiner mehr Aale ?


Ich bin gerade bei und versuchs.


----------



## Der Pilot (24. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*




	

		
			
		

		
	
 2,4 kg Müritz, Köderfisch


----------



## bobbl (24. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Wahnsinn, was für ein riesen Viech. Petri!


----------



## zokker (24. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Fettes Petri,  was für ein Aal. 
Hat er nen Meter oder kurz davor?


----------



## Richard90 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Man  hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich in der Gegend 73072 Aal angeln gehen kann ? Oder im Raum Stuttgart jemand der die Woche mit mir Aal angeln gehen will?


----------



## kreuzass (25. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Jawoll, geiles Teil! Petri zum Aal, Der Pilot! :m


----------



## Der Pilot (25. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Hat keinen Meter nur 90 cm ist aber recht gut im Futter :m


----------



## inextremo6 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Nochmal Gratulation!!!!
 Hast mir ja ne harte Nuss vorgelegt aber die Saison ist noch lang!!!!!
 Wegen solchen Aalen schlag ich mir jede freie Nacht um die Ohren
  Gruss INex


----------



## Der Pilot (25. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Na INex, du hattest doch letztes Jahr den Meter#6
Die Grossaalhatz 2015 ist jedenfalls eröffnet. Du hast ja noch einige Asse im Ärmel :g


----------



## Der Pilot (25. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Nochmal ein Bild vom Mai zur Motivation. Startet vielleicht eine Moraldiskussion aber ich entnehme nie mehr als wir übers Jahr essen können und wollen. Also auf geht's!


----------



## Novembermann (26. August 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

|bigeyes Anaconda Sammlung :q
Petri zu den schönen Schlangen!


----------



## thomas1 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Tolle  Schlangen  :vik::vik::vik: MEIN Petri 

an der Werra gehen die Fänge leider zurück #6#6


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. September 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Letzte Zeit nochmal jemand unterwegs gewesen. Nachdem tollen Frühjahr, dem ordentlichen Juni, normalen Juli und dem wie immer sehr durchwachsenen August laufen die Schleicher seit einer Woche wieder richtig gut Bei uns. In den letzten beiden Ansitzen gab es für meinen Kumpel und mich immerhin 14 gute Räucheraale. Dazu gab es noch etliche kleine. Schon fast schade das ich am Freitag mit Familie in die Sonne fliege. Aber, man(n) kann nicht alles haben.....


----------



## Raubfischfänger91 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Hi, 
so letzten Abend auch mal wieder los gewesen die letzten nicht so kalten Abende am Wasser ausnutzen bei uns am heimischen Vereinsteich in Hamm und diesen schönen AAL gefangen von knapp 86 cm und knapp 1400 g schwer . War richtig gut der Abend gestern nicht so kalt und windstill . Gucken habe die Woche ja noch Urlaub vllt morgen oder übermorgen nochmal los auf AAL 
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Petri. Schöne Schlange. Bei uns an den Kanälen läuft der Aal momentan im Vergleich zum Juli und August wieder richtig gut. Nicht mehr in den Stückzahlen wie noch zur Anfang der Saison, dafür aber im Schnitt aber auch mehr brauchbare Aale. Letzte Woche hatte ich bei 2 Ansitzen 6 Gute Aale zwischen 55 und 69cm (Unter anderem am Samstag, bei herrlichster heller Säufersonne), dazu noch ein paar Kleine. Evtl. will ich es gleich auch nochmal probieren.


----------



## BigBoef (19. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2015*

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Bericht über Aale hier im Boad...

"Der Kollege der den Bericht geschrieben hatte, schrieb unter anderem das der Aal vom Kopf anfing den Tauwurm zu essen, was er in seinem Aquarium beobachten konnte"
Es war ein sehr langer und ausführlicher Bericht....

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir den Link dazu schicken!?


----------

